# Subscribe to a thread



## VenusEnvy

Pardon this lady for approaching the forum with a seemingly naive question. What does it mean to "subscribe to a thread/forum"? Does this have something to do with downloading it? I am so clueless about this.   


Gracias de antemano y'all.


----------



## lauranazario

If you go to User Control Panel and access Edit Options, you will come to a section that reads:
Default Thread Subscription Mode
When you post a new thread, or reply to a topic, you can choose to automatically add that thread to your list of subscribed threads, with the option to receive email notification of new replies to that thread.​On the Default Thread Subscription Mode menu (on the right), you choose the alternative that suits your interests.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## lsp

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Pardon this lady for approaching the forum with a seemingly naive question. What does it mean to "subscribe to a thread/forum"? Does this have something to do with downloading it? I am so clueless about this.
> 
> 
> Gracias de antemano y'all.


Even without email notification, subscribing has the benefit of showing in the UCP any new activity in the threads where you have participated.


----------



## Philippa

And here's another question about subscribing that I should probably know the answer to.....
Can I subscribe to a thread without actually posting in it?
So that I know about new comments to it, because it is one I'm interested in, but not necessarily one that I have anything to contribute to. ¿Me entiendes?
Saludos
Philippa


----------



## Jana337

Philippa said:
			
		

> And here's another question about subscribing that I should probably know the answer to.....
> Can I subscribe to a thread without actually posting in it?
> So that I know about new comments to it, because it is one I'm interested in, but not necessarily one that I have anything to contribute to. ¿Me entiendes?
> Saludos
> Philippa



Yes, you can. Go to Thread tools (just under the Search panel).

Jana


----------



## VenusEnvy

lsp said:
			
		

> subscribing has the benefit of showing in the UCP any new activity in the threads where you have participated.


In the UCP? Huh?


----------



## Benjy

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> In the UCP? Huh?


user control panel


----------



## VenusEnvy

Benjy said:
			
		

> user control panel


Oh . . .


----------



## Wordsmyth

lsp said:
			
		

> Even without email notification, subscribing has the benefit of showing in the UCP any new activity in the threads where you have participated.


 ... and also of listing all your subscribed threads in 'Subscribed Threads' (surprise!  ) under Quick Links.

W


----------

